# Epically Sad Fruit.



## RauschPhotography

From a little while back. You can go a long way with permanent markers and fruit! C&C would be appreciated!


----------



## xmaxonx

Haha, very creative. They all know their impending doom is coming


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma

Love the idea - can I steal it .  

BTW, I had a bit of trouble making up the "sad face" on the pineapple on the first picture.  I don't think I would have noticed it if I was not looking for it ... not enough contrast?

Alberto


----------



## RauschPhotography

Yeah, I agree about the first one. And of course you're more than welcome to "steal" my idea, I'd love to see your shots as well!


----------



## boogschd

lol

reminded me of these guys :






source


----------



## Epicure

such an awesome photo haha


----------



## Mulewings~

that is very creative and fun!


----------



## GregR

Loving the eggs!! LOL


----------



## Caity

The one of the fruit staring at the fruit cup.... I died laughing!! That's awesome!


----------

